# A Shabity pen in aluminum



## txbob (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's my copy of one of my favorite pens, done in aluminum.






It's a small pen, only 4 3/4 inches long. I especially like the 0.7 mm point on the refill.

Thanks for looking,

txbob &lt;-- having fun with his new Taig metal lathe


----------



## Tanner (Jun 30, 2006)

That looks nice.  Do you need special tools to turn aluminum?  I saw a site that sells aluminum from a link somewhere here. I've been looking for a pen I can make that will last in this AZ heat.  I'm afraid to carry a pen I make as it will get left in the vehicle sometimes in my Day-Timer.  The aluminum pen would be perfect.  At what temperature does aluminum melt?


----------



## Fangar (Jun 30, 2006)

txbob,

Nice work.  Almost an exact replica.

Tim. Here is an article from out Homepage.

http://www.penturners.org/content/AlCigarTut.pdf

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Tanner (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow! That aluminum Cigar James made looks great!!  Thanks for that link Fangar.  I have to try that.


----------



## txbob (Jun 30, 2006)

Fangar,
I love the aluminum cigar pen. I even have a chrome kit on hand, so I'll have to try that this weekend.
Thanks for posting the link,
txbob



> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />txbob,
> 
> Nice work.  Almost an exact replica.
> ...


----------



## Ligget (Jun 30, 2006)

Good work on the pen!![]


----------



## Fangar (Jun 30, 2006)

You are welcome.  When I made that tutorial, I hadn't made any other kits.  I do a lot of Baron's now too, and have done a couple Euro's too.

Fangar


----------



## terrymiller (Jun 30, 2006)

TxBob is that a standard cushion grip or did you make a custom grip.


----------



## txbob (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by terrymiller_
> <br />TxBob is that a standard cushion grip or did you make a custom grip.


Hi Terry,
The chrome tip, cushion grip, click mechanism, and refill come from a Shabity pen that I used for parts. The clip is from a Pentel Capri ballpoint pen.

Thanks for looking,
txbob


----------



## terrymiller (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Bob I just posted some info in the pencrafting forum on some material that I used on some pens.  It may allow for some more creativity with the grip design if interested.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 1, 2006)

I love you work BOB well done. have you thought of using copper or brass might be alright to.ps.your pens are great.


----------



## txbob (Jul 1, 2006)

Terry, do you have a link to a supplier of EVA foam? Looks like it might be a useful material. Available in colors other than black? I found an old (2004) thread on making a wooden fly fishing reel. That looks like fun. Making a fly rod would be fun also. I used to make my own bass fishing rods.
Thanks,
txbob 



> _Originally posted by terrymiller_
> <br />Hey Bob I just posted some info in the pencrafting forum on some material that I used on some pens.  It may allow for some more creativity with the grip design if interested.


----------



## Fangar (Jul 1, 2006)

http://tinyurl.com/gpy3s


----------

